

This Fall, A Billion PC Users Will Wake Up To A New Desktop: Windows 8 - simba-hiiipower
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670705/microsoft-new-design-strategy#1

======
PythonDeveloper
Not me. I tried the trial just a week ago and it is an abysmal user
experience, especially for developers.

Windows 8 will be the next Windows Vista 32-bit for Microsoft.

~~~
whelps
Hmm, I think someone who calls themselves PythonDeveloper is likely a little
biased. I personally like the design of Windows 8 and think a lot of the
Windows apps are looking a lot better more recently. I think Win8 will be a
success, but there is no question it will be better than Vista. I don't know
how you could even try and compare Win8 to that piece of junk.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Clearly, you are unaware that Python runs on every operating system.

I've been developing on Windows since 1.0. Windows 8 is a huge steaming pile
of camel dung, in my humble opinion.

